# Winder, GA - Small Female - Run 8



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

Crossposted:

Check out Run 8 - wish I had a better pic!

ANNOUNCEMENT! The MySpace “Georgia AC Angels” account will be closed in approximately two weeks. Please join Kel again at the NEW “Barrow Buddies” account! Click on www. myspace. com/barrowbuddies to make a friend request today! Thanks!!!

NOTE: GRAPHIC PICS ON RUN 11

BARROW COUNTY ANIMAL CONTROL
610 Barrow Park Dr.
Winder, GA 30680
OFFICE 770-307-3012
FAX 770-867-1660
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
SEE ALSO:
www. Petfinder. com/shelters/GA261. html
www. Barrowpets. com
www. NeedfulSouls. org/main/categories. php?cat_id=292

WHAT ARE THE HOURS?
***NOTE NEW HOURS***
Wednesdays, SATURDAYS, and Sundays – CLOSED to the public (but they can still correspond with people on Wednesdays)
Other week days – OPEN 8-5

WHAT ARE THE FEES?
The process DOES NOT have to be completed in person!
Adoption – $100, INCLUDES spay/neuter, basic exam, vaccinations, and microchip!
Rescue – FREE for GA licensed rescues! Out-of-state rescues, please contact the shelter for details.
NOTE: ALL adopted animals are transported to Four Paws Animal Hospital in Statham, GA, to receive discounted care and are picked up by new owners / agents from there. The hospital also has a boarding facility. The phone number is 770-725-PETS (7387).

HOW URGENTLY IN NEED ARE THE ANIMALS?
Call AND e-mail BEFORE 8:30 A.M. on WEDNESDAY, OCTOBER 1.
See contact information above.
Generally, animals are subject to lethal injection after five (5) days of impoundment.
Injections typically occur on Wednesdays, but because the shelter becomes SO FULL at times, they may occur more frequently. Contact NOW!

ARE THERE ANY UPDATES ON THE LAST POST?
Please contact the shelter to find out the fate of a particular animal previously posted if he/she is not included in the current post. Thanks!

WHAT ANIMALS ARE AVAILABLE NOW?
NOTE: Pictures FOLLOW the descriptions! 

PLEASE CONTACT THE SHELTER FOR MORE DETAILS ON THE ANIMALS, BUT ALL ARE VERY SWEET AND FRIENDLY AND WOULD MAKE WONDERFUL ADDITIONS TO YOUR FAMILY!
====
THE FOLLOWING ANIMALS WERE INCLUDED ON LAST WEEK’S POSTING AND ARE “EXTRA URGENT” DUE TO BEING AT ANIMAL CONTROL AT OR BEYOND THEIR TYPICALLY ALLOTTED FIVE (5) DAYS AND/OR ARE OWNER SURRENDERED. THEY ARE THEREFORE SUBJECT TO LETHAL INJECTION AT ANY TIME. 


RUN 8 – 09-230 F 9-12MO LT TAN / BLACK SHEPHERD – This cute and sweet young lady is also a smaller size (perhaps a bit on the thin side, though), which is great for many living situations. Her coat is gorgeous!





















DON’T BE SHY—GO BY TO SAY HI!!! THANK THE OFFICERS TODAY FOR THEIR EFFORTS TO WORK WITH RESCUES AND ADOPTERS!!!

==========
Pictures were taken and list was compiled by Kel Divis on 09-28-08. ADD Kel as a MySpace friend and SUBSCRIBE to the blog! www. myspace. com/barrowbuddies

PLEASE REPOST! It’s one of the cheapest, easiest, and most effective things you can do to help. People can’t act if they don’t know.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

This guy is beautiful-what kind of time does he have?


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Sorry-she is beautiful and looks very young


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

this little girl is extra urgent and can be euth'd at any time.


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

This little girl is pleading for help. She knows she is in trouble.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Poor little thing. She looks so sad and hopeless.


----------



## mmackey (Mar 30, 2008)

Look at all the **** in that poor little things eyes. It breaks my heart just to look at her. Any help at all for her?


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

I feel like my heart was just ripped out of my chest! 

Do we know her HW status?

Is there any one local that can help?


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Bump for one of the saddest faces I have ever seen. Talk about breaking your heart...


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

From:​ Cathy​
Date:​ Sep 30, 2008 11:​52 AM


NOT GOOD READ BELOW​ AS IF TUES MORNI​NG
Cathy​

Awful​ news from Barro​w :all phone​ and compu​ter lines​ down - all die anywa​y
phone​ lines​ and compu​ter lines​ are down at Barro​w count​y.​.​.​ 

Pleas​e call Sandr​a Joyne​r for pull help 678-​622-​1493 or go direc​tly to
the shelt​er.​.​.​ all dogs are going​ down tomor​row regar​dless​!​!​!​!​ Pleas​e cross​ post!​


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

OH NO!

Is there anyone local that can help pull and temp foster for rescues?


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

Also, I know that white paws has pulled from this shelter before, MyYoung may be able to give you her pull contact information if needed.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

I am trying to find the place where whitepaws temp boarded...


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

Okay, I think this they used the vet, Four Paws in Statham, GA. It does have a boarding facility that rescues use until transport is secured. If there is a spay/neuter involved, the following night is provided at no additional cost.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Bump


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

bump


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

We had a hold on a gsd at this shelter. I could find no one to help with pulling or fostering. I ended up giving her to New Beginnings. It is hard to get dogs out of Georgia let alone foster one. Boarding isnt always reasonable for rescues and no help, its hard to save dogs in Georgia.


----------



## Mom2Sam (Jun 9, 2008)

She is so beautiful and that face breaks my heart


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

I just called and left a message at the shelter.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

Just got this message. She is on the list for euth today at noon:

From:​ Deb Cohen​ [​mailt​o:​[email protected]​bonit​zofas​h.​com]​ 
HELP !

WINDE​R GA…SH​UTTIN​G DOWN AT 12:​00 TO CONTI​NUE THE KILLI​NG FROM YESTE​RDAY (​WED.​)

IF YOU CAN HELP…​

SOMEO​NE IS HEADE​D TO AC NOW IF YOU CAN SAVE ANY…D​EADLI​NE 11:​30 THIS MORNI​NG.​



2 MINAT​URE GREYH​OUND BEAGL​E MIX PUPS-​GOING​ TO BE KILLE​D

1 LITTL​E TINY 8 WEEK PITTY​ MIX – GOING​ TO BE KILLE​D

1 GOLDE​N MIX NEGLE​CTED-​HAD EMBEE​DDED COLLA​R GOING​ TO BE KILLE​D.​

THIS BABY HAS NEVER​ KNOWN​ LOVE OR FOOD OR ANYTH​ING!​

1 SAD STARV​ED SHEP X…GOI​NG TO BE KILLE​D…



I CAN GET THEM SAFE…​.​NEED CONFI​RMED RESCU​E WITH ABILI​TY TO VET THEM…​NOW…

THEY ALL DIE AT 12:​00 TODAY​!​!​!​!​


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

and i guess 1130 GA time is 10 minutes away...


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

....


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

I wish I never opened this thread...







this poor poor baby....

Mark- did they ever call you back?


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

bump.........any news?


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

any news yet?


----------

